# Seagate Barracuda any good in TiVo Premiere 4?



## dmk1974 (Mar 7, 2002)

Has anyone used this drive in their TiVo Premiere 4?

Seagate Barracuda 2 TB HDD SATA 6 Gb/s NCQ 64MB Cache 3.5-Inch Internal Bare Drive ST2000DM001
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005T3GRN2/ref=pe_311190_28794120_pe_epc__1p_0_ti

I was thinking of upgrading the 4-tuner box that I just got with a 2 GB drive. I have a WD Green in one of my other 2-tuner boxes. Wasn't sure if a faster 7200 drive like this one may speed it up a bit. The 4-tuner with it's stock drive does seem a hair slower than either of my 2-tuner boxes (and even my TiVo Mini). Thanks!


----------

